# Pregnancy after taking Provera!



## ncmommy

Just found out yesterday that I am pregnant!

8/1 was CD1 and I was scheduled to do a Clomid/IUI cycle, took Clomid CD3-7.

8/14 went in for u/s and there were no mature foliclies so my cycle was cancelled. I was told to call on CD30 if AF had not come.

8/31 went in for blood test that showed negative for pregnancy and on 9/1 started Provera for 7 days. I was told to call if I had not started AF 14 days after my last pill.

In the mean time my RE wanted to do injectables for my next cycle so we ordered all the medicine and got trained on how to do it.

This past weekend I just felt off so Monday I took a HPT and was I shocked it was a BFP, the darkest I have ever gotten. I called my RE and they had me come in to check my hcg and it was 3,024! 

They had me come in today for an ultrasound but on the ultrasound all they saw was the sac and the yolk so I have to come back on Monday!

I just really hate all the waiting! So any good vibes you all can give me would be great! TIA for letting me get this story out!


----------



## ncmommy

Anyone?!?!? I could really use some good thoughts!


----------



## ncmommy

Ok, nevermind! Best of luck to you ladies if anyone ever reads this!


----------



## Diamonddust

Hi not sure if this is of any help but I took the provera and then clomid and im 20 weeks today with my littly man due valantines day! I reckon your numbers are looking good and going by the yolk and sack beings seen thats really good, we saw the same and HB at 7 week 2 days, good luck xxx


----------



## grace10209

fingers crossed for you! when is your first blood work being done?


----------



## ncmommy

Diamonddust said:


> Hi not sure if this is of any help but I took the provera and then clomid and im 20 weeks today with my littly man due valantines day! I reckon your numbers are looking good and going by the yolk and sack beings seen thats really good, we saw the same and HB at 7 week 2 days, good luck xxx

Thank you! I went in for another ultrasound this pass Monday and we got to see and hear the heartbeat! So far things are going ok. I have been so sick, but I guess that is a good thing. Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## ncmommy

grace10209 said:


> fingers crossed for you! when is your first blood work being done?

 I had bloodwork done the day I got my BFP and my levels are great. I had a 2nd ultrasound this past Monday and we got to see and hear the heartbeat. I am cautiously optimistic. I have another ultrasound on 10/8 and if all is good my RE will be releasing me to a regular OB.


----------



## Diamonddust

ncmommy said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> Hi not sure if this is of any help but I took the provera and then clomid and im 20 weeks today with my littly man due valantines day! I reckon your numbers are looking good and going by the yolk and sack beings seen thats really good, we saw the same and HB at 7 week 2 days, good luck xxx
> 
> Thank you! I went in for another ultrasound this pass Monday and we got to see and hear the heartbeat! So far things are going ok. I have been so sick, but I guess that is a good thing. Congrats on your pregnancy!Click to expand...

Keep an eye on yourself, espesh if your being so sick, and feeling so poorly, my numbers were pretty high and I ended up with Hypremisis (severe morning sickness) mine ended with a long time off work and several hospital stays for rehydration and plenty of pill popping, I spent most of my 1st tri sleeping, puking and being used as a pin cushion! (really hope thats not the case for you) but please do go and see the doctor if you feel really sick! xxx


----------



## ncmommy

Diamonddust said:


> ncmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> Hi not sure if this is of any help but I took the provera and then clomid and im 20 weeks today with my littly man due valantines day! I reckon your numbers are looking good and going by the yolk and sack beings seen thats really good, we saw the same and HB at 7 week 2 days, good luck xxx
> 
> Thank you! I went in for another ultrasound this pass Monday and we got to see and hear the heartbeat! So far things are going ok. I have been so sick, but I guess that is a good thing. Congrats on your pregnancy!Click to expand...
> 
> Keep an eye on yourself, espesh if your being so sick, and feeling so poorly, my numbers were pretty high and I ended up with Hypremisis (severe morning sickness) mine ended with a long time off work and several hospital stays for rehydration and plenty of pill popping, I spent most of my 1st tri sleeping, puking and being used as a pin cushion! (really hope thats not the case for you) but please do go and see the doctor if you feel really sick! xxxClick to expand...

Thank you! I hope you are feeling better. When I was pregnant with my 5 year old I was on Zofran most of my 1st trimester cause I was so sick. Luckily, I have not been so sick but definetly not feeling well. My DH has been great about taking care of most of the stuff around the house so I can rest a lot!


----------

